# I feel like a traitor



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel like a traitor to both my favorite breed and my principles.....but if all goes well and Chance doesn't hate her...I'll be adopting a 6 yr. old female Cavalier King Charles from an outstanding hobby breeder next week.

I've always done rescues and most always had them be goldens....a few mixes and the odd cattle dog, retriever thrown in. This is the first small breed I've ever even considered and it all came about so quickly! I'm not sure how to feel, but I am excited. I've never known the background of any of my dogs, I've never even had a dog capable of having an AKC registration, let alone a full CHIC clearance and offspring who have letters before and after their names. One even showed at Westminster.

I lost my last golden, Buddy, two weeks ago and have been heartsick ever since, but it was a rude awakening to the fact that I couldn't physically handle a larger dog in it's declining weeks ....I just couldn't lift a 90 lb. dog anymore. I'd always heard and read that Cavalier's were the closest in temperament to a GR in a much smaller form....Velcro, people oriented, wanting to please...and have loved the few I met. They just don't show up on the rescue sites.

All signs point to this being the next step in my canine adventure.....and it is a matter of connections. A friend in rescue brought the breeder and I together and it's a long story. I wasn't even considering getting another dog yet and thought it would be returning to fostering the seniors again. Six is a baby in my book. This little girl does need a new home, I need another dog. There's no money involved, the breeder is just looking for a loving home and I have the love to give. She'll have one more visit to a cardiologist before coming to me.....I know the heart health problems in the breed.

I will always love the goldens above all others.....at least that's what I sy now. I will always push rescue given the opportunity...I will, hopefully return to rescue of goldens when the opportunity arises. For now, this feels right.

Can I still hang around here, though?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

It's not an option to me! You must hang around!!!
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I, for one, can't wait to see and hear about your new love.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You're going to fall in love sooo fast. Cavs are just wonderful dogs (see my sig pic ). 

I hope she is just what your heart needs right now. Please do stick around and share pictures! It's so lucky that you found her. As you said, that's not always easy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Mainegirl, you must stay and let us get to know your new baby girl.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

No if and or buts about it you must stay around. The few Cavs I've meant have been really nice dogs. This sounds like a great match and I hope it all works out for you.


Pete & Woody


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I spent two years here without a Golden under my roof, but they were still in my heart, and nobody ever said a thing about it. I think you will find people enjoy hearing about your new girl. I recently helped my parents with researching the idea of a Golden or a Cavalier and when the day comes when I have to have a small dog, I will choose a Cav. Sterregold, a member on our forum, told me she has a Cavalier and he completely keeps up with the Goldens and has a very similar outlook on life. We probably have 6 in my neighborhood within a 1/2 mile radius and they are all super sweet, friendly little dogs. My parents ended up going with a Golden but if they add a second, I'm pretty sure it will be a Cavalier.

Please post photos as soon as you have some!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So happy for you. We need to heal our hearts! I love Cavs, met only one in my life but what a sweetheart she was. They have always been on my short list.

So yes, do stay and tell us all about her.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

For 15 yrs we were blessed with an Eng. Toy Spaniel (sister breed to the Cav. but with a shorter nose). She was born with too much nose, great for her and us because no breathing problems. She was 100% a lady her whole life, loved all dogs and people and was the best smaller dog we have ever had. You will always be welcome here to talk of her, we love All animals. You are going to love your Cav!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*



booklady said:


> I feel like a traitor to both my favorite breed and my principles.....but if all goes well and Chance doesn't hate her...I'll be adopting a 6 yr. old female Cavalier King Charles from an outstanding hobby breeder next week.
> 
> I've always done rescues and most always had them be goldens....a few mixes and the odd cattle dog, retriever thrown in. This is the first small breed I've ever even considered and it all came about so quickly! I'm not sure how to feel, but I am excited. I've never known the background of any of my dogs, I've never even had a dog capable of having an AKC registration, let alone a full CHIC clearance and offspring who have letters before and after their names. One even showed at Westminster.
> 
> ...


Booklady: I think it is wonderful about your adopting the King Charles spaniel.
I know what you mean, at a certain point I don't know if we will be able to handle the larger breeds-we also love Shelties, so will probably adopt one in the future. Of course, we want you to stay here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Of course, I hope you'll stick around and share pictures of your new Cavilier and tell us all about your new girl. 

Congratulations, this is so exciting, very happy for you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cavaliers are at the top of my "other dog" list. A neighbor has 3, they're great dogs.

Congratulations!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone, and I probably would have lurked anyway, lol. My heart will always be with the goldens.....I'm just seeing this little girl as a small golden.

And I'm nervous as all get out....things like this don't happen for me. I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop or some hitch in the proceedings to happen. It would also be the only time in my life when all of my dog's fur matched.......she's a black and tan as is my rottie mix. It would open up all kinds of clothing options, or make them that much more problematic. Not that I really care.....I still treasure the dust bunnies that I'm still finding and may find for some time to come from Buddy and Kyra.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, now I really can't wait for you to get your hands on her and tell us all about her. When?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful.... exciting. I'm so happy for you. Of course you need to stick around and share oodles of pictures. I'll be anxious for updates, and pics, and stories.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that's neat you're getting a Cav! I've done a little research on the breed and recently bought a book about them. I think they sound like wonderful little dogs. (So adorable too!)

I hope it all works out and I look forward to the photos of your new little girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*

Booklady

When do you think you will get her!
So excited for you and for us!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have heard so many wonderful things about that breed. I would consider it at the point I can't handle a large dog.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

If all goes as planned, I'll get her next Tuesday or Wednesday.....fingers crossed!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Crossing all possible digits on your behalf! 

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

First of all, I think that is what this forum is about! Not just the Love of Goldens but the love of all animals. Goldens are different and I have had many mix/breed dogs in my lifetime. BUT I would not turn down any animal that needed me.

I think you will have so much fun with your new addition and finger crossed for the both of you, HUGS!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've got a bassett mix and 3 liitle whatevers now. I really miss having a golden, but these guys all needed rescued too........

Buddy and Kyra were such a special heartwarming (and heartbreaking before you) story, but I know a smaller dog will be easier to take care of. I could pick Copper up since he was on the small side for a golden, but a larger dog would have been much harder and I wouldn't feel it was fair to it.

I hope your new little girl is all you want her to be. I know she'll be loved and in the best home ever.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Tater is in the house! She was delivered about two hours ago. She's an absolute sweetheart and Chance is fascinated by her.....not in prey, way at least so far!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you'll post pictures really soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sending out good vibes for you and your new little girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tater*

Welcome home, Tater!
Just love her name!
Can't wait to hear and see more!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Good Luck, booklady!*



booklady said:


> if all goes well and Chance doesn't hate her...I'll be adopting a 6 yr. old female Cavalier King Charles from an outstanding hobby breeder next week.
> 
> ....I just couldn't lift a 90 lb. dog anymore. I'd always heard and read that Cavalier's were the closest in temperament to a GR in a much smaller form....


I always heard the same thing about Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. The only thing about them that made me wary was health issues. (But Goldens have health issues, too.)

I, also, had a 90 lb Golden that I had trouble lifting when she became old and ill. My problem was due, in part, to my having gotten a Jeep because everyone had said that it was great when you had a new baby, that it was easy to get the baby in and out. No one told me what it would be like to get an arthritic 90 pound Golden Reriever in!

I, however, stupidly went on to get a bigger dog the next time (which wasn't until five years later, because I was heartbroken when Brit died). We adopted a two-year old yellow Lab after having had a wonderful, gentle, female Golden from birth. He was a terror. He tried to bite every stranger who came onto our front porch. (The back porch and yard were fine. So was the front once someone was inside and the door was closed, but it was hard to try to persuade someone to come in and shut the door as he tried to attack him.) The Lab was 110 lbs of pure muscle. Not an ounce of fat. He was enormous. We had named him Biscuit. Our vet said he was a whole loaf of bread and also called him a Great Dane in Lab's Clothing. But he was very, very good with our kindergarten age child and her friends. As long as it wasn't on the front porch.

And then my daughter had to have a Newfoundland. I think the large Lab made her think that she needed a big dog to protect her. (Of course a Newfoundland is just the dog to get if one wants protection! They are on the list of the ten worst watch dogs and the ten worst guard dogs.) We did not get him until three years after the death of the Lab. I just do not bounce back from the loss of my dogs well.

At any rate, we now have the 143 pound Newfoundland and I found this forum because someone on a board about another subject got me interested in the pedigree of my late Golden Retriever, Brit. Now that I found this forum I am very happy here and do not want to leave. I have always absolutely loved Goldens. I never planned to have any other breed, but one thing led to another. And I loved my Lab and love my Newfie just as much as I loved Brit. I already posted one picture of Brit in the thread that caught my attention (it is one that mentions a breeder called Tigathoes). I will post some pictures of Griffin, my Newfoundland, here in this forum.

Good luck, booklady!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Where's little Tater? I really want to see a picture of her!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How wonderful!! Congratulations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

OutWest said:


> Where's little Tater? I really want to see a picture of her!


As soon as I have a chance to take some pictures and then figure out how to get them up here, you'll have them, lol. It's been just a little over 24 hours. And bless her heart, she's doing great. She handled work like a trooper today and worked her charm on everyone she met. She's conked out and snoring next to me right now. All of my dog equipment is for big dogs, so we had to make a little trip to the pet store. New harness, new leash, new bowls.....for a free dog she's getting rather expensive! Introductory vet visit tomorrow and maybe a toy or ten.

OutWest, she looks a lot like your Tess from your pics. If you go to the Dark Star Cavaliers webpage.....she's the mother of the pups in one of the pictures. She really is a golden in a tiny package.....loves everyone and assumes everyone loves her. Of course I realize this is still very early in the honeymoon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tater*



booklady said:


> As soon as I have a chance to take some pictures and then figure out how to get them up here, you'll have them, lol. It's been just a little over 24 hours. And bless her heart, she's doing great. She handled work like a trooper today and worked her charm on everyone she met. She's conked out and snoring next to me right now. All of my dog equipment is for big dogs, so we had to make a little trip to the pet store. New harness, new leash, new bowls.....for a free dog she's getting rather expensive! Introductory vet visit tomorrow and maybe a toy or ten.
> 
> OutWest, she looks a lot like your Tess from your pics. If you go to the Dark Star Cavaliers webpage.....she's the mother of the pups in one of the pictures. She really is a golden in a tiny package.....loves everyone and assumes everyone loves her. Of course I realize this is still very early in the honeymoon!


Booklady: If you email the pics to me, I will post the pics of Tater. Just tell me who you are and mention Tater and I'll post!


----------

